# HPI E10 Questions...



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Girlfriend just bought a brand-new HPI E10 drift/Touring car (because it looked "cute" sitting on the shelf with its Mustang body...LOL...). Got it home, took it out and looked at it; been around these things for 25 years and this thing looks kinda flimsy in the suspension department. Thinking we might wanna take this thing vintage Trans-Am racing at the 'Birds in January. Are there any hop-up parts for this tihng? Will suspension pieces from other HPI rides fit on this car? Already bought the vintage tires and wheels for it, along a HPI '68 Camaro body. I'm just not keen on the plastic steering arms/tie rods, the "ball end" shocks and shock towers, etc. for racing.

'Preciate the help! Thanks!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Not a lot of hop-ups available for the E-10 as it really is a basic entry level kit. The lack of adjustability is the biggest issue with this car. Here is the link on HPI's website for hop-ups (http://www.hpiracing.com/kitoptions/10702/).

While pretty much any 4WD touring car will work for VTA, you will want a car with a little more adjustability. If you are wanting to stay with HPI, the HPI Sprint 2 is an inexpensive option as it has all the basic adjustments you need for racing. There is also a RTR kit with a brushless speed control/motor - but the motor IS NOT VTA legal. Another option is the Hot Bodies Cyclone S. That is also an inexpensive car that would be good for VTA.

I would at least try out the E-10 to see how it does in VTA. One thing to make sure is to buy the correct pinions as they are not standard 48 pitch gears.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Any idea what pitch the tranny/spur gears are if they're not 48-pitch?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

HPI's website shows the pinions as 0.6M pitch, so I'd say they are a metric pitch. You'll probably have to get them from HPI through your LHS.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Robinson makes or made 0.6 module pinions. Check Tower. Tamiya also has 0.6 pinions.


----------

